# MOT failed on LHD headlights



## Sausagemaker (Feb 14, 2006)

I have just taken my Hymer 644 for an MOT and its failed because of the LHD headlights, does anyone know of a source of replacement lights that will fit it or which lights Hymer used in the first place?

Thanks

Franco


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sausagemaker, I asked my bro, (MOT tester) about this before, and he said that a bit of black tap over the lens to correct it was ok.

Don't know if that's just him or if the rules just say, they mustn't blind other drivers. 

Olley


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Sausagemaker said:


> I have just taken my Hymer 644 for an MOT and its failed because of the LHD headlights, does anyone know of a source of replacement lights that will fit it or which lights Hymer used in the first place?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Franco


I don't know the answer BUT I think it would be helpful if you included the year of manufacture.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Buy some stick on beam benders... about £6 from the motor shop.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlights*

Hi

Try Peter Hamilton Engineering, somewhere near Blackpool.

I thought I had the web address somewhere, but ....

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Web site*

Hi

Found it - the web site that is!

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

For the purpose of the MOT Test a mask or converter that removes the right hand kick off is permitted. the horzontal beam that is left is used to check aim
section 1.6 page 1 of the 2006 testers guide,
the section refers to temporary use in the uk ,as the mot test is only valid for the day and time of inspection the converter can be removed if reqd afterwards, but you may find yourself in breach of construction and use regs
these have nothing to do with the MOT test and can contradict each other
as they often do
hope this helps Geo


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*MOT LHD lights*

Hi
My 2001 LHD MH is MOT tested and tape masking is placed over the light to comply. I remove same as soon as I leave the garage, with the Cert, In the UK i run on depressed lights. The only aspect which has been retained is the additional fog lamp which is needed to comply with UK requirements.
Following year they replace it!!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*hymer headlights*

If your 644 is new shape with round headlights then answer is simple. Loosen the three screws at back of light fitting and rotate light fitting to RHD setting and then re-tighten screws.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*LHD Hymer MOT*

Our 694 , Fiat based Hymer has left hand lights - we use the stick on beam benders bought on the ferry from France for German machines. WE have passed Two MOT's with these. However, we are having to replace both headlights because one is full of water :? We sourced replacement but Right hand lights at O'Leary's Motorhomes, Near Beverley which are the same make as the originals, 1990 model. (This will be simpler than trying to obtain a replacement from Germany). They were very helpful - you will find them listed at the back of MMM etc. Hope this helps.

Sundial


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hope this may help


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Oh and this one


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

this is not easy! got two screws ok but the third just could not reach, my MOT man did it whilst up on the lift,you can then get a full stretch at it!!


----------



## Sausagemaker (Feb 14, 2006)

I managed to get a pair of new headlights off ebay for £125 for the pair, I know it wasn't particularly cheap but I now have an MOT :lol: 


Franco


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

I guess we all thought you had the twin BMW headlights.must be the older one piece job.


----------

